
Show HN: GitHub Version Tags – Chrome extension to show a repo's current version - joeyespo
https://github.com/joeyespo/github-version-tags
======
joeyespo
So I occasionally find myself looking up a dependency's version after visiting
its GitHub page. I built this to help instead of clicking and searching while
juggling other thoughts. (At least until GitHub does this kind of thing
natively. I'd be happy to have this become redundant.)

